# A cue with Ewqlso Gold



## lux (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi,

This is a small cue done with Gold+voices and some runs from Advanced choirs and orchestra.

Age of heroes

Thanks for listening
Luca


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 7, 2005)

It's Luca Elfman!  Really nice and mature writing man - cool mockup. Keep it up!


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh yeah that part is similar to something in ROTS imo.


----------



## lux (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks Fred and Choco!

Choco, yeah the cue has that typical epic feel.

Luca


----------



## Sicmu (Nov 7, 2005)

Sounds very good : very big sound, nice and dense writing in some parts with beautiful chords.
You already know my opinion : write concert music now.


----------



## Marsdy (Nov 7, 2005)

Excellent!!!


----------



## lux (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks a lot Alex and Dave 

Alex, yeah, I keep in mind that, got to try it.

Luca


----------



## Niah (Nov 7, 2005)

Very big sounding and epic indeed. I also like the sense of space, very filmic.
I'm not so crazy about the brass that begins at 0:29 (trumpets?), the swells sound ok but the stacatos sound a like thin for my taste, lacking in power. Anyway just my personal opinion, the compo is also great


----------



## lux (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey Tiago, thanks, yeah the staccs can be improved. 

Luca


----------



## IvanP (Nov 8, 2005)

Yes it is very nice And it gives a new sound to Gold as well...different from what I heard before


----------



## lux (Nov 8, 2005)

Grazie Ivano 

Luca


----------



## Evan Gamble (Nov 8, 2005)

Sounds great luca!

though I do think the AO runs could be mixed better with gold imho...

perhaps by not being panned so far to the left, or adding more verb?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 8, 2005)

nice melodies as always Luca. The part mentioned about the trumpets earlier in the thread maybe improved by using a rythmic figure and strengthening it possibly with horns or bones in a lower register.


----------



## lux (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks 

Evan: good ears, some reverb will definitely work

Craig: yeah, trombones support its is necessary.


Luca


----------



## Bernard Asselin (Nov 8, 2005)

Very nice cue Luca !


----------



## lux (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey Bernard, thanks!

congrats for the cool demos on xp pro versions.

Luca


----------



## Jackull (Nov 8, 2005)

Cool piece... As usual it's getting better & better.
Now it's Danny + Ennio = Luca . Keep up...

jackULL


----------



## lux (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Jackull!

Luca


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 9, 2005)

Very cool cue. Very Elfman-like.
Nice!
J


----------



## lux (Nov 10, 2005)

thankyou Jamie!

Luca


----------

